# RSV and Pertussis testing



## cgneff72 (Feb 14, 2011)

My pediatricians are testing kids for RSV with an in-office rapid test.  When that comes back negative, they are then swabbing them a second time to test for Pertussis and sending that swab to an outside lab for processing.  The 2 CPT codes, 87807 and 87798 (respectively) are considered mutually exclusive, and therefore Medicaid will not pay for the RSV test.  Luckily, they are paying for the Pertussis, which happens to be the more expensive test.  My problem is that the doctors want me to appeal because they do not feel that these are truly "mutually exclusive".  Any suggestions??


----------

